# Staffy proof fencing..advice needed



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

Ok had a nightmare last night as monty jumped our 6ft fence and it ended up with our neighbour calling the police (she hates staffies and thinks they are all dangerous dogs that need PTS). 
Anyway the outcome was that the police have said we need to put fencing up our dog cannot jump...We currently have 6ft panel fencing. 
and basically if he ecapes again and she calls the police they will seize him, this cannot happen it really would break my heart, we are currently taking him out the garden on a lead...which isnt fair on him, but I really dont want him jumping it again. 

So as this fencing isnt working does anyone have any advice as to what fencing to use ? we have tried wire fencing in the past and he just bends it. This really needs sorting ASAP. Can someone please help.


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

how about fitting a ledge on the inside ( so the fence looks like an upside down L ) mabye 12" os so


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

could use same idea as cat proofing a garden, ask shell or forag ( sorry if spelling wrong ) cant see why it wont work for a dog also


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

yeah the L shape i used to keep foxes out of chicken run. 
I will have to ask shell or feorag, hadnt even thought about that


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

is he entire?

we have 7 foot fences, 3 inches thick, with posts around 10 inches in diameter (squared) so far seem staff proof....and me proof as i found the other day :lol2:


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

if you put something leaning in towards your garden from the top of the fence, it will make it impossible for it to run and jump up and over because it needs to grip the top


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

Yeah we are waiting to get him done....should be done next month. 

Ws looking at maybe getting a dog run, seen some lovely ones online. 

Is your 7ft fence panel fencing ? all the panels I have found are max 6ft


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

:gasp:How the hell did he manage that???


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

just took a running jump ! had GSD,& boxer before yet they never jumped it. 
Im just worried because this neighbour REALLY hates staffies, when she was talking yesterday all she kept saying was "they are dangerous dogs, and we are the victims", she then said "his only a rescue because his a dangerous dog" GRRR


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/429409-any-one-use-cat-proof.html
You cant see mine as Ive moved the photos but can put them up again if you want, its pretty much the same as Feorags.
I would use heavier gauge wire for a dog though
Im sure staffs have springs in their legs:lol2:


----------



## Bassy1019 (Jan 21, 2010)

I don't get this, how can a staffie clear a 6 foot fence? I have a staff he is small and stocky no way can he clear that. He is 15 inches at the shoulder. This I would love to see!


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

Monty is a staffie cross so he is probably the size of a small boxer...Trust me you wouldnt love to see it, his so bloody quick when he did it aswell. 

Reading online there is a fair few people saying about their staffies jumping 6ft fences with ease.


----------



## gnipper (Feb 13, 2007)

Must be one of the few that aren't obese:whistling2:

Try having a tight strand of fencing wire around the inside of the top of the fence a few inches away from it so he can't get his feet on the top.


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

think im going to try that, it is that he is getting his paws on the top and then pulling himself up, so think the wire would work. 
Thank you for your advice everyone


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Is there not a 2 metre height restriction on fencing, hedges, etc? It might be worth speaking to the local council to see what their guidelines are.


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

:rotfl:dangerous my @r$e!!!! our young lady ran through a couple of fence panels before we had them changed and reinforced. but i would listen to other suggestions, because i don't have a clue. the worst a staff can do is lick you to death or trample you trying to get close enough for a cuddle!!! :flrt:


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

PS Staffords can jump, I do agility with mine and for fun he does the collie jumps with the greatest of ease! They are either fearless or daft


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

my 2 take a look at our 3ft fence and think F**K that and go lay down :lol2:


----------



## Buddhabelly (Feb 19, 2010)

Mine is too lazy or too thick to jump, but he has barged his way through to next door when they had a BBQ. Thankfully they used to have a staffie and were thrilled by his vist. He came back full of burgers and sausages:whistling2:

The fence now has a flap in it (put in by neighbours) so he can go visit when ever he likes.

I had a small female staffie in rescue for foster and she jumped a six foot high fence walked along a garage roof and came back in the front door. She did this with a rope and a small tree attached!

She had to be rehome to someone in a rural area.

They are dangerous if you can't swim you could drown in the drawl (sp) as they lick you to death :flrt:


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

oh monty is the biggest softie around, but my neighbours dog has been attacked 5 times by staffies (so she says) so she hates them with a passion, she has been telling the whole street that we have dangerous dogs, and they should be pts.....So dangerous monty is that he raised 2 kittens ...Carrying them around by the scruff, cleaning them and even trying to feed them !!!! I completly understand that it must have been scary for her....He is a big lad and seeing him leap over the fence at you, but to go to the point of ringing the police and telling them you want him PTS because he is dangerous, all he did was play with her dog !!! 

Anyway thank you to all who gave advice......we ordered all brand new fence panels yesterday and 7ft high reed screening which will be attached to the fence panels.......even if he reaches the top of the it will snap !! and trellis will be added in afew weeks aswell....we have also decided to spilt the garden in 2 ....the big side section of garden, (which is the bit he jumped and has a car park the other side of it) will be fenced off and the dogs will get the section of garden that runs along the back of the house...its a big section so they will still have lots of room to run around....but it means he will have to jump 2 Fences in order to get out !! 
Hopefully when his done it will stop him wanting to jump the fence.

Silly thing is Miley is collie cross and shows no interest in jumping, she is more than happy to play with the millions of toys in the garden.


----------



## mrsphas (Apr 26, 2010)

in the meantime how about pegging him out [no not literally] longline and one of those twisty screw in the ground stakes, that way he has run of the garden but is still controlled, to an extent
or prickle strips anti cats trips, minimal hurt to stop them gripping the top of the fence to get the final oomph and over
or, as we did, a slightly wobbly 2x6 trellis along the top of each panel, the feel of the wobble soon out ours off


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

I was looking at tie outs, but know so many people whos dogs have nearly chocked themselfs, Yeah the trellis we are getting is going to be wobbly stuff...I hadnt even thought of the prix strips, any idea where you get them from ?


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

*Willit's Diarrhoea Days*

Posted in wrong thread!


----------



## kimmie86 (Aug 19, 2009)

Tillies reptile rescue said:


> I was looking at tie outs, but know so many people whos dogs have nearly chocked themselfs, Yeah the trellis we are getting is going to be wobbly stuff...I hadnt even thought of the prix strips, any idea where you get them from ?



Yeah our staffie used to clear a 6 foot fence at our house, walk around the block cross a road, and then clear another 6 foot fence to see his girlfriend!! :lol2: was a shocking day the first time we realised what he was doing!!

I have tried the tie outs, but feel its cruel plus they end up tying themselves up!! If he is anything like our staffie, you will be hard pushed to stop him, you see we managed to stop the jumping only for the begger to charge straight at the fence boom it was down and he was out! :lol2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Lozza.Bella said:


> :rotfl:dangerous my @r$e!!!! our young lady ran through a couple of fence panels before we had them changed and reinforced. but i would listen to other suggestions, because i don't have a clue. the worst a staff can do is lick you to death or trample you trying to get close enough for a cuddle!!! :flrt:


Thats a silly thing to say, Staffs can and often do inflict quite serious injuries, there is no doubt that they are great dogs but they often have stupid owners.

I'm not surprised it cleared a 6ft fence however I think the over hang is the way to go, I'd bet anything that a fence similar to Feorags below would do the trick. maybe adapted a bit!










They are great dogs but their power and desire to please can be a problem in the wrong hands. Really is a shame as its only the dogs that suffer.

_*EDIT:* I should mention that none of what I've said about irresponsible dog owners (which is a problem for all dogs, not just Staffies) was directed at the OP, who obviously loves her dog!_


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

bobby said:


> Thats a silly thing to say, Staffs can and often do inflict quite serious injuries, there is no doubt that they are great dogs but they often have stupid owners.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Thank you, my dog was attacked by a staff the other day (that escaped from the owners garden while the owners were there - and as they were holding the dog as we walked passed they KNEW their dogs could escape the garden) and it is NOT fun at all, to say all of them aren't dangerous is an insult to everyone that has been bitten or had their dog attacked by one. ALL dogs can be potentially dangerous - staffs or otherwise - and to say they (or any other dog) isn't is stupid. 

I'm still upset about it and it has really annoyed me to someone basically laughing it off.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

SilverSteno said:


> Thank you, my dog was attacked by a staff the other day (that escaped from the owners garden while the owners were there - and as they were holding the dog as we walked passed they KNEW their dogs could escape the garden) and it is NOT fun at all, to say all of them aren't dangerous is an insult to everyone that has been bitten or had their dog attacked by one. ALL dogs can be potentially dangerous - staffs or otherwise - and to say they (or any other dog) isn't is stupid.
> 
> I'm still upset about it and it has really annoyed me to someone basically laughing it off.


Yeah, it annoyed me too, my GSD cross had her side ripped open by Staffies off the lead, she had loads of stitches and a bald side, she never really recovered mentally, she was even nervous in the house after that, it was really hard to see her that scared 

Staffies can be great dogs, particularly with people but idiots will always buy dogs to look "hard". They seem to have replaced the Rottweiler on the estates.

If it was up to me I would do away with the DDA and start jailing people who let their dogs off to attack, especially if the dog has attacked before!


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

I completly understand it must have been scary having this lump running towards her dog, but things have been taken to a whole new level now !! 
She has been telling all the neighbours that our dogs Savaged her dog (funny how no one has realised her dog doesnt even have a scratch on him) and that our dogs should be put to sleep as they have deep emotional problems (should point she has never actually met monty, only for the two mins when he got out) and she believes that all staffies are dagerous dogs ....my partner pointed out to her that this was actually making me ill too which she replied...."well then get rid of the dogs and sort your problems out, no skin off your nose if they go is it" and then added "ive been an animal lover for 45 years" ...anyway this has got to such an extent we are moving...she has pretty much said that if the dogs dont go she will do all she can so that they are PTS, and I dont want to live near such a vile and nasty person. 
So thank you to everyone for advice....at least when we move we know the best kind of fencing to put up


----------

